# ITV Homes from Hell



## LauraStevens

ITV Studios is looking for stories for a new primetime series for ITV1. Do you know of anyone whose home has become a living nightmare? 

We want to hear about all and any domestic disaster zones - the new build house with a monster list of snags, the expensive development riddled with faults, the new estate built in the wrong place, the cowboy built house that’s falling apart etc.

We are also keen on home-related stories such as first time buyer nightmares, fights with local planning departments over new homes or extensions, a builder who wants to blow the whistle on bad practice, the estate agent selling duds etc. 

If you know of any stories in the UK or abroad with video footage and photos then we would definitely like to hear from you. Please contact us by email:

lauraDOTstevensATitvDOTcom


----------

